# why doesn't my signature show?



## trotamundos

Hello all

I'm new to the boards and was wondering why my signature doesn't come up when I post a message... after typing one I made sure I ticked the "display signature" box, so not sure what's going on...

Any ideas?

Thanks!


----------



## cuchuflete

Hola Trotamundos,
Welcome to the Forums!

Yours is indeed a very special case.  I looked at the signature field in your profile...the one in the vB Forum software database and...


There was nothing there!

I created a temporary test signature for you.  It shows up in the database.  It shows up in your public profile.   I still cannot see it in your post above.   This is odd.
Try posting something new.

regards,
cuchuflete


----------



## trotamundos

Hey, I'm special!  

I promise I did type one in, did a preview and all, and made sure I saved it... .  Thought it was a trick you played on the newbies...  

Will try again, thanks!


----------



## trotamundos

Is it working now?


----------



## trotamundos

Arrrgh!


----------



## trotamundos

Whoopsie! Just realised the problem - it's too long!  Only by 10 characters though.  Could you increase the limit to 250 please?  

No? Ok, I´ll try and shrink it then...


----------



## Agnès E.

trotamundos, I can ready your signature (a quote from Mark Twain)  in all your posts in this thread, _except_ the first one!


----------



## cuchuflete

Your siggy is working perfectly, Trotamundos.  There is a bug that prevents it from being applied to your first three posts.
I'll try to find some heavy duty insecticide.

Un saludo,
Cuchuflete
_
In Paris they simply stared when I spoke to them in French; I never did succeed in making those idiots understand their language. (M. Twain)_


----------



## trotamundos

Thanks, unfortunately I had to chop the quotation in half but I think it still works. I mean, as in it still sounds good, I know that it "works" technically speaking now   if that makes sense


----------



## Jana337

cuchuflete said:


> Your siggy is working perfectly, Trotamundos.  There is a bug that prevents it from being applied to your first three posts.
> I'll try to find some heavy duty insecticide.
> 
> Un saludo,
> Cuchuflete
> _
> In Paris they simply stared when I spoke to them in French; I never did succeed in making those idiots understand their language. (M. Twain)_


Where's yours, by the way?  Insecticide found?

Jana


----------

